# Spending Money....on Chickens ?



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Today ( Easter) ....*Harbor Freight Tools *has a 25% discount on _only *ONE*_ item of your choice ( discount Code: 77512189 ).

I had _BURNT-OUT _my previous hand-held Circular Saw ( 120 Volt *AC *_type _). 
So....I need another such saw....so I can build _ANOTHER _Coop for my "Inmates".

(These "prisoners" are demanding *!!!*)
*Ha-Ha !!! *( They also seem happy with their environment. )

BUT....the "system" is like the U.S. Prison System.....It just keeps _Growing...and Growing...and Growing...._regardless of the severity of the violations involved. So....
I MUST build another Coop...
and that requires a NEW *SAW !!!
*( I love my tools *!!!! *)

Well...anyway... IF any of you NEED a tool _*TODAY*_....

You MIGHT consider that 25% discount. ( shipping is _generally _*$ 6.99 *_additional _)
I haven't ANY connection with that Company _other than_ buying from them occasionally.

*IF *this "posting" is NOT ALLOWED...._PLEASE excuse me...and delete it.

_I am merely attempting to give other folks a _CHANCE _at saving a few dollars.

BEST REGARDS, 
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like "someone" has become a suckered victim to some feathered friends!  Amazing how chickens do that! Sure wish they'd teach me a trick or two of theirs!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I would think you only need a thank for heads up on 25% off deal.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Sounds like "someone" has become a suckered victim to some feathered friends!  Amazing how chickens do that! Sure wish they'd teach me a trick or two of theirs!


I _*suppose*_ that it is the EXPECTATIONS...you know ?
I _*expect *_these chickens to make EVEN BETTER Chickens in the Future *!
*( That's the kind of CRAP that I lay on my Children and Grandchildren...*Ha-Ha !!! *)

Anyway...it's *FUN *for an _Ole Geezer _like me....

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*Bruce ( ReTIRED )
*P.S. *DON'T SPEND Chicken Feed on TOOLS *! Ha-Ha !!!*


----------

